# Medical Services



## Armymedic (20 Feb 2003)

Just some questions on how you are all veing taken care of by my counterparts across the country...


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (20 Feb 2003)

I was in PET on a course and had to go to the MIR. Was treated very well and even got a ride from a medic in her POMV to the base hospital.


----------



## Marauder (21 Feb 2003)

Can‘t speak for anyplace but the MIR in Meaford two summers ago. Me and one of the other recruit had to have ingrown toenails removed cause they were getting to the point we couldn‘t walk with out swearing under our breath. So off we went to the MIR. The nurse (a CPT) was very courteous and friendly when dealing with us, and when we got them out, the doc was all aces (I had ingrown nails removed a few times before). He was an English sounding chap from Owen Sound, civvie side, but he was a pretty good guy. Best part was the nurse told the medic‘s they were training there (both of them were drop dead gorgeous Toronto chicks) to hold me and buddies hands while the doc was doing his thing, as "a comfort measure". Well, the Xylocaine ring block was working fine for me, but I wasn‘t gonna complain about a hottie holding onto me for the duration of the procedure and half flirting with me as well. Never saw her again, but I do remember enjoying that brief furlough from screaming master jacks and a$$hat course warrants.


----------



## Medic34Canada (26 Feb 2003)

Hey as a army medic (master Jack) I find that you have to treat the soldier quite differently when he comes into MIR. Its a place of comfort and to relieve pain. Its a place of rest. In a lot of places in the army officers do nothing but treat a soldier like he is not really hurt. I have had infantry officers tell soldiers that there is nothing wrong with them only for them to almost loose a toe due to frost bite.We all know how much medical training the infantry get....so get out of the way and let the medics work. 
Keep your heads down and mags full.
Rando  :mg:


----------

